# Our latest show...



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We got to the show grounds on Friday and unloaded the trailers, set up the tack stall, got the horses all cozy and then decided to lunge so we could school....

Took Ri down to the ring and lunged beautifully for a minute... and then exploded into a huge bucking spree and of course... tweaked something...

Took Gimpy back to the stall, called the vet who said "give him bute and call me in the morning..." Had husband bring the bute and then put the boy to bed...

Next morning got to the show grounds at about 6:30 but... still too gimpy to ride so I walked my "puppy" all around the show grounds for the day....

Next morning he was better! Put him in halter but since he was so gimpy the day before I didn't want to push my luck so we stopped w/ our halter classes. Had a blast at the show anyway. Watched all my friends ride...

Next show will be better!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

What a gorgeous horse!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

For a carrot stealer...FP herself is pretty good looking...so nice PAIR !


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Lovely pictures!!!

And might I add I'm slightly jealous of how good you look in pink. I love the shade, but it looks hideous on me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

****! I have always been a "Tom boy" but it seems the older I get... the girlier I get.

We haven't done halter since Riley was a baby. The halter barely fit! I was excited when we placed 2nd... behind "Arnold Schwarzenhorse"...


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, that other horse is a CHUNK! Your boy is lovely, FP 
And isn't it like them to always hurt themselves before a show? Can't tell you how many times it's happened to me... darn Murphy and his laws...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you two look wonderful! Congrats on your 2nd place. Man o man...that Arnold Schwarzenhorse is a chunk isn't he! What do they pump him with?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

man oh man i looked at that pic and was looking at ur lovely eye catcher, then look over and wowza dont know how i missed that one!! he takes up half the pic!!! anyways, you two make a beautiful pair!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You both look great farmpony! I think your boy is quite handsome! I'd pick him over ol' Arnold any day. Today's muscle bound halter horses are not my cup of tea.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He looks like a baby behind that guy!!!


----------

